# Just installed a new OB2 compressor



## mexicanlowrider (Dec 4, 2009)

I just installed my OB2 compressor but nothing is turning on with my system. My 5 amp fuse keeps shorting that leads to my autopilot management ECU and I have no idea whats going on. The only thing I have changed is the compressor and everything was working fine before I installed it.

Do i need a larger fuse for my ECU? I am clueless at this point

EDIT: I used http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...sy-street-management&highlight=ob2+compressor


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

how is your OB2 hooked up right now?


----------



## mexicanlowrider (Dec 4, 2009)

I followed the diagram and did what another vortex member said

"In your case you do not use the relay from the easy street, the AZ relay replaces it. So connect the power wire you ran from the battery (yellow wire in the easy street diagram) to the RED lead on the AZ relay. This is your main power. Then ground the 85 wire coming from the easy street ECU and connect the 86 wire from the easy street ECU to the yellow lead on the AZ relay. This is the trigger wire and usually needs a ground (the 85 wire) but the AZ relay is already commonly grounded through the lead on the compressor."

The compressor has the red power line connected to the battery power source and the yellow pressure wire from the AZ is connected to the relay where the compressor OUT connection was


----------



## mexicanlowrider (Dec 4, 2009)

I've managed to get the power to the Autopilot system to work and the fuse is no longer blowing right when I turn the key, The only issue now is the compressor will not turn on even though the tank is at 0psi. 

Any thoughts?? Need some help as this is my DD.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

mexicanlowrider said:


> I've managed to get the power to the Autopilot system to work and the fuse is no longer blowing right when I turn the key, The only issue now is the compressor will not turn on even though the tank is at 0psi.
> 
> Any thoughts?? Need some help as this is my DD.


Just take the compressor relay harness apart and connect it like a regular compressor....the thing about the OB2 harness that i don't like is that it only takes one side of the solenoid circuit and automatically grounds the other side. The V2 provides both the positive and negative sides that both need to be connected. So what i would do is cut the relay off, solder all the grounds together and connect it to a common ground, connect power to your 87 pin on the relay, 30 pin on the relay fused to the battery, and the pink/grey wires to the 85&86 terminals on the relay. Use the 80A relay, just make it work for your application


----------



## mexicanlowrider (Dec 4, 2009)

MechEngg said:


> Just take the compressor relay harness apart and connect it like a regular compressor....the thing about the OB2 harness that i don't like is that it only takes one side of the solenoid circuit and automatically grounds the other side. The V2 provides both the positive and negative sides that both need to be connected. So what i would do is cut the relay off, solder all the grounds together and connect it to a common ground, connect power to your 87 pin on the relay, 30 pin on the relay fused to the battery, and the pink/grey wires to the 85&86 terminals on the relay. Use the 80A relay, just make it work for your application


Thank you for the reply. The only issue with that is I don't want to void the 2 year warranty with AZ by taking apart the relay. 

-I have the red power line connecting to the 12V battery source directly
-The yellow wire for the tank pressure is hooked up to the relay socket 87 from the autopilot relay along with the blue 85 and red 86 to the same relay. The yellow 30 on the relay has nothing connecting to it.
-compressor is grounded with its own grounding line

This is supposed to be correct if I am not mistaken? The management powers on and I tested the compressor and it works with a direct feed of power. The relay just wont activate when the tank pressure it low and the relay is perfectly fine. So I'm not sure what exactly the issue is.

Do I need to hook power to the V1 relay where the old power connection used to be? I'm out of ideas.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

mexicanlowrider said:


> Thank you for the reply. The only issue with that is I don't want to void the 2 year warranty with AZ by taking apart the relay.
> 
> -I have the red power line connecting to the 12V battery source directly
> -The yellow wire for the tank pressure is hooked up to the relay socket 87 from the autopilot relay along with the blue 85 and red 86 to the same relay. The yellow 30 on the relay has nothing connecting to it.
> ...


If you don't want to void the warranty then there is another easy alternative. Use a secondary relay to power the AZ relay.

Relay 1 - 40A automotive relay
30 - 75x terminal
85/86 - pink and grey wires
87 - yellow wire going to AZ relay

Relay 2 - AZ relay
red - fused to battery
black - ground
yellow - 87 on relay 1

This basically uses the 2 wire output of the V2 and converts it to a 1 output that the AZ relay needs.

The reason for the 75x terminal is so that the relay is only able to be activated while the car is on, but you can also connect it to any 12V terminal on the car.


----------



## mexicanlowrider (Dec 4, 2009)

MechEngg said:


> If you don't want to void the warranty then there is another easy alternative. Use a secondary relay to power the AZ relay.
> 
> Relay 1 - 40A automotive relay
> 30 - 75x terminal
> ...


That did the trick! Thank you for your feedback/help I really appreciate it! Hopefully this thread can be of use to anyone else who may run into issues with their compressor. :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

What gauge wire do you have running to the battery? 

AZ is very specific about having at least a 4 gauge with an 80amp fuse inline to the battery...


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Rub-ISH said:


> What gauge wire do you have running to the battery?
> 
> AZ is very specific about having at least a 4 gauge with an 80amp fuse inline to the battery...


2 things with your post, first off your statement and drawing contradict each other. I agree that they state it should be a minimum of 4ga running to your battery if the run is over 6 feet in length. If the run is under 6 feet then you should be fine with a lower gauge (AKA if you are running your battery in the trunk). 
Secondly your diagram is very wrong because we are talking about hooking this compressor up to an accuair digital controller that uses a pressure transducer to read the pressure, then send an alternate start signal out to the compressor relays.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

MechEngg said:


> 2 things with your post, first off your statement and drawing contradict each other. I agree that they state it should be a minimum of 4ga running to your battery if the run is over 6 feet in length. If the run is under 6 feet then you should be fine with a lower gauge (AKA if you are running your battery in the trunk).
> Secondly your diagram is very wrong because we are talking about hooking this compressor up to an accuair digital controller that uses a pressure transducer to read the pressure, then send an alternate start signal out to the compressor relays.


Relax...I am running the exact setup you guys are talking about...Dual relay, with V2 and the AZ OBD2

See below









(This is like version 4 of the routing but you get the idea)

I just posted the diagram from AZ because they are serious about the warranty. Im not trying to prove anyone wrong. Just that the right gauge is recommended because it can cause the exact issue he was having. I didn't see anywhere in the post that he is running battery in the trunk


eace:


To the OP be careful if you are using the V1 autopilot because you can damage the airlift ECU if it gets hit with power and a bad ground! the dual relay will keep that from happening

Edit: I also ran a dual stage relay in the same fashion on the earlier V1


----------



## mexicanlowrider (Dec 4, 2009)

Rub-ISH said:


> Relax...I am running the exact setup you guys are talking about...Dual relay, with V2 and the AZ OBD2
> 
> See below
> 
> ...


Yep I'm running the dual relay and everything is working fantastic now. :thumbup:


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

MechEngg said:


> If you don't want to void the warranty then there is another easy alternative. Use a secondary relay to power the AZ relay.
> 
> Relay 1 - 40A automotive relay
> 30 - 75x terminal
> ...



I'm trying to swap out my old 444c with a new OB2 & existing V2 manifold. I followed the above but noticed there's no mention of the 10g pink wire which comes with the V2 system. Previous this was hooked up to the red wire connected to the 444c. But now there's nothing to hook it up to. I'm assuming this is why my compressor won't kick on when I start my car?


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

Sorted it out. Overlooked tapping the pink wire to the red battery line. Thanks for the info in this thread it helped me out big time.


----------



## Keden (Feb 1, 2005)

Rub-ISH said:


>


[Bringing this back up from the dead]

I'm about to hook up an OB2 to an Autopilot V1 - I'm using both relays 40A and 80A as in the picture above. I'm running a 4AWG power wire to the battery and have a distribution block to hook up both relays in the trunk - again, same as in the picture above. My question is - am I OK with just one 70A fuse on the 4AWG power wire as Air Zenith recommends?

My other question is - can I tap the Autopilot V1 into the unused 75a terminal mini-fuse slots numbers 46, 48 or 49 or is there a better fuse slot to tap into for V1? I'd prefer to use a mini slot. The car is a MK5 GTI (fuse diagram)

I know that V2 is very specific about the true ignition source, but I'm not sure if the same is true for V1.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Keden said:


> [Bringing this back up from the dead]
> 
> I'm about to hook up an OB2 to an Autopilot V1 - I'm using both relays 40A and 80A as in the picture above. I'm running a 4AWG power wire to the battery and have a distribution block to hook up both relays in the trunk - again, same as in the picture above. My question is - am I OK with just one 70A fuse on the 4AWG power wire as Air Zenith recommends?
> 
> ...


Yes to the one fuse, and yes to slot 46


----------

